# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pse mjekrra dhe pantollonat e shkurtuara?

## fattlumi

Edhe vet si person dhe familje jam i lindur si musliman dhe jetoj si musliman,ndoshta jo si musliman i devotshem shume.Desha te diskutoj dhe me shume te pyes ata qe e dijne me mire se pse qysh prej 10 vitesh shohim shume e me shume njerez me mjekrra dhe pantollona te shkurtuara.Une per veten time nuk mund ta shpjegoj kete gje dhe as idene se kam pse duhet bere keshtu.Edhe po te me thoshte dikush se duhet muslimani ta leshoj mjekrren,une sdo ta zbatoja kurre,dhe ate per vetem nje arsye.Une mund te jem musliman ashtu siq kam qene edhe para 10 viteve,pa mjekerr dhe pa pantollona te shkurtuara,edhe mua me do zoti edhe pse nuk mbaj mjekerr ose nuk shkurtoj pantollonat.
Nuk mund ta duan ndoshta me shume allahun keta njerez qe leshojne mjekrra sesa keta qe nuk bejne ate.
Atehere pse?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

per pantallonat nuk edi pse i veshin ashtu dhe ne dimer ashtu i veshin?...me sa di une nuk duhen te jen mbi gjunit duhet te jen icik me te gjata....sa per mjekren kam pyetur dhe une qe pse e majn...ca thojn duhet me e majt dhe duhet te jet e gjat sa nji grusht ca thojn nuk duhet me e majt meru vesh nuk di cfare te besoj po do pyes dhe njiher nji shoqe qe mer vesh nga keto gjera...

----------


## ganimet

Nuk kom lexuar aq sa do duhet  dhe shum i kom harruar ate qe kom lexuar nga kurani dhe Syneti i pejgamerit po jom munduar qe te mbaj ne mend disa porosi te profetit Muhamen a.s  qe te sillem ne ate menyre qe te kom sjellje dhe moral te nji muslimani qe kte fe te madhrishme e kom perqafuar se esht fe e paqes dhe e dinjitetit njerzor,Nji rast qe lidhet per Mjekrren ,e namazin dhe pantollonat e shkurte e kom vlersur qe me sherbe nji thenje e profetit a.s kure nji robresh i afrohet profetit  per matres pore ai i zgjidhte femrat e bukure edhe nga pamja dhe te jen te ndershme,pasi nuk i pelqen simbas komentit tim ku ishte i pranishem nji prej sehabve te pejgamerit  e qe transmetohej prej tij ku pasi ajo robresha ja kthe shpinen ku heqi nji pallto dhe pasi e pyeti  robreshen nese ka ndo njoll te lindur ne trup, profeti  duke sillur koken ne shej refuzimi ,nji i pranishem qe ishte aty i thot O i derguar i Allahut  a me lejo ta martoj une . profeti a.s tha mere per 6 jav dhe ma sjell prap .Kure doli e thirri ate dhe i tha trajtoje si pjesen e trupit tend .Ai i tha po si o i derguar ai i tha do lejoshe gojen tende pa buk pa uje do e lodhje trupin tend me pune te renda tha jo ateher ai  i thot Pejgamerit  me njehe  mua mire pse mi ben gjith kto keshilla une jom prezent ne namaze gjithnji ne radhen (safin e par)   ,kure doli te dera e thirri ,e pejgamerit i doli loti i pikoi ne tok, edhe sikur gjujet e tu edhe sikure te shtirren ne namaz ti nese e keq trajto robreshen tuaj nuk ke per te hy ne gjenet .Pra nuk i tha falesh nese bart pantollona te shkuret e mjekerr e do falesh po do denohesh me ferr nese nuk e trajton mir robreshen.Pantollonat per mendimin tim esht mire qe barten ne arabi se atje esht shum ngrohet e tek ne me duket e pa baze fetare,Mjekrra sa di une nuk guxo te dali prej grushti ose 4 gisht e gjat jo me teper mustaqet jo si te indianve po  te shkurta e sa te shkurta nuk e di po mendoi se pejgameri ka then shkurtoni e jo hiqni ,Ashtu si rrin bukure besoi se se then rregullin fetar.

----------


## fattlumi

> Nuk kom lexuar aq sa do duhet  dhe shum i kom harruar ate qe kom lexuar nga kurani dhe Syneti i pejgamerit po jom munduar qe te mbaj ne mend disa porosi te profetit Muhamen a.s  qe te sillem ne ate menyre qe te kom sjellje dhe moral te nji muslimani qe kte fe te madhrishme e kom perqafuar se esht fe e paqes dhe e dinjitetit njerzor,Nji rast qe lidhet per Mjekrren ,e namazin dhe pantollonat e shkurte e kom vlersur qe me sherbe nji thenje e profetit a.s kure nji robresh i afrohet profetit  per matres pore ai i zgjidhte femrat e bukure edhe nga pamja dhe te jen te ndershme,pasi nuk i pelqen simbas komentit tim ku ishte i pranishem nji prej sehabve te pejgamerit  e qe transmetohej prej tij ku pasi ajo robresha ja kthe shpinen ku heqi nji pallto dhe pasi e pyeti  robreshen nese ka ndo njoll te lindur ne trup duke sillur koken ne shej refuzimi ,nji i pranishem qe ishte aty i thot O i derguar i Allahut  a me lejo ta martoj une  profeti a.s tha mere per 6 jav dhe ma sjell prap .Kure doli e thirri ate dhe i tha trajtoje si pjesen e trupit tend .Ai i tha po si o i derguar ai i tha do lejoshe gojen tende pa buk pa uje do e lodhje trupin tend me pune te renda tha jo ateher ai  i thot Pejgamerit  me njehe  mua mire pse mi ben gjith kto keshilla une jom prezent ne namaze gjithnji ne radhen (safin e par)   ,kure doli te dera e thirri e pejgamerit i doli loti i pikoi ne tok edhe sikur gjujet e tu edhe sikure te shtirren ne namaz ti nese e keq trajto robreshen tuaj nuk ke per te hy ne gjenet .Pra nuk i tha falesh nese bart pantollona te shkuret e mjekerr e do falesh po do denohesh me ferr nese nuk e trajton mir robreshen.Pantollonat per mendimin tim esht mire qe barten ne arabi se atje esht shum ngrohet e tek ne me duket e pa baze fetare,Mjekrra sa di une nuk guxo te dali prej grushti ose 4 gisht e gjat jo me teper mustaqet jo si te indianve te shkurta e sa te shkurta nuk e di po mendoi se pejgameri ka then shkurtoni e jo hiqni ,Ashtu si rrin bukure besoi se se then rregullin fetar.


Faleminderit Ganimet per sqarimet.Une per veten time njoh edhe imam qe nuk mban mjekerr e as pantollona te shkurtuara,dhe poashtu shoh disa qe mbajne keta pantollona te shkurtuara siq tha edhe Tironcja me larte edhe dimrit,e sa per mjekerr kam pare edhe me te gjate sesa nje grusht,qe pershkruajte me larte edhe ti,pra ka edhe asi qe e mbajne edhe me te gjate.Pajtohem me ty te mbahet nga ata qe u ka hije mirepo kam pare edhe disa se nuk i kane as tri qime mjekerr dhe e mbajne te gjate.Mjekrren nese i ka hije mund ta mbajne edhe jomuslimanet,e mbajne edhe bohemet,ose edhe artistet,vetem nese u bie mire dhe u ka hije.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Edhe vet si person dhe familje jam i lindur si musliman dhe jetoj si musliman,ndoshta jo si musliman i devotshem shume.Desha te diskutoj dhe me shume te pyes ata qe e dijne me mire se pse qysh prej 10 vitesh shohim shume e me shume njerez me mjekrra dhe pantollona te shkurtuara.Une per veten time nuk mund ta shpjegoj kete gje dhe as idene se kam pse duhet bere keshtu.Edhe po te me thoshte dikush se duhet muslimani ta leshoj mjekrren,une sdo ta zbatoja kurre,dhe ate per vetem nje arsye.Une mund te jem musliman ashtu siq kam qene edhe para 10 viteve,pa mjekerr dhe pa pantollona te shkurtuara,edhe mua me do zoti edhe pse nuk mbaj mjekerr ose nuk shkurtoj pantollonat.
> Nuk mund ta duan ndoshta me shume allahun keta njerez qe leshojne mjekrra sesa keta qe nuk bejne ate.
> Atehere pse?


te pershendes shum fatlum

uen fatlum e praktikoj fen islame fal namaz agjeroj ramazan  nuk kam mjeker nuk mbaj pantollona te shkurter por nuk jam kunder tyre sepse keta persona mundohen ti zbatojn me mir synetin e pejgamberit muhamedit a.s.

keto gjera fatlum nuk jan qe 10 vite po qe 1400 vite mirpo ne kosov para luftes edhe nuk kan guxu fort te tregohen fetar sepse para pak viteve kemi perjetu komunizmin mirpo une kam pa hogjollar ne kosov edhe para 1000 vjete qe kan qen me mjekrra ke edhe naim dhe sami frasherin qe kan qen musliman te devotshum dhe kan pas mjekrra

eshte hadithi ku per momentin nuk mund te gjej ku tregon se eshte mir te leshohet mjekrra te dallohemi nga femna dmth nese e mban te paster dmth eshte synet nuk eshte obligim i detyruar 

poashtu eshte edhe hadithi tjeter ku thot se ata persona qe kan pantolat nen zog te kambes do ja djeg zjarri i gjehnemit ate pjes te kembes kembet mirpo ketu ka edhe nje mendim tjeter te dijetarve qe mendojn se eshte edhe ata qe kan pallton nen zog te kembes do ja djeg zjarri i xhehnemit nese do i gjej keto hadithe do ti tregoj me von 

keta qe mbajn mjekrra mundohen te rrespektojn synetin e pejgamberit a .s. dhe nuk eshte gje e keqe qe nese nj njeri leshon mjekerr apo shkurton pantolona nuk do me thon se me keto gjera behet terrorist edhe floket nese i rrit te gjata dhe nuk i lidh kacel nuk eshte e ndaluar nuk do me than qe je badit

ne kosov eshte per te ardhur keq sepse keta persona injorohen dhe quhen terrorist por quhen nga ata qe nuk kan njohuri per keta persona dhe ne islami dyshimi eshte haram

fatlum nuk duhet te ndikohemi nga ata qe mundohen te na shkatrrojn e te kemi urrejtje ndaj vellezerve tan keto thjesht jan propaganda qe behen nga armiqt e islamit 

fatlum qdo njeri qe e rrespekton kuranin dhe synetin dhe punon si pas tyre eshte musliman pa marr parasysh se a ka mjeker a ka flok te gjata pantolona te shkurter apo falet pak me ndryshe se ne me rendsi eshte te punohet sipas kuranit synetit dhe sipas dijetarve tan musliman te cilet na kshillojn ne islam 

egzistojn 5 mehdhebe dmth ne ne kosov falemi sipas mehdhebit dmth dijetarit hanefi ndersa ne vende tjera falen sipas dijetarve tjer dmth se cilin do nga keta 5 dijetar qe do e pranojm ne dhe te falemi sipas kshillave te tij nuk eshte mekat vetem ne gjami duhet tju pershtatemi si falen shumica ashtu te falemi edhe ne nuk ben te falemi ndryshe e te shkaktojm huti e ndersa te shpia mund te falemi sipas cilit do mehdheb nga keto pes qe jan te pranuara ne islam

ndersa sa i perket vehabistave qe permenden sot ata nuk ekzistoj jo ne kosov po as ne arabi ku ka lind dhe ka vdek ky njeri dmth thjesht keto jan propaganda kunder islamit te cilet mundohen me qdo kusht ta demtojn fen islame mirpo keto tentativa do deshtojn sepse kemi zotin i cili do na mbroj ta forcoj dini ton islam

me kujtohet edhe nje fjal e nje muslimani i cili eshte denu ne serbi kinse eshte vehabist ku thot se ne nuk jemi vrases dhe as qe do jemi ne te ardhmen ne jemi thjesht musliman qe ju kemi doruzu zotit dhe qe punojm sipas urdhrave te tij

----------


## live fast

:Mos: "me kujtohet edhe nje fjal e nje muslimani i cili eshte denu ne serbi kinse eshte vehabist ku thot se ne nuk jemi vrases dhe as qe do jemi ne te ardhmen ne jemi thjesht musliman qe ju kemi doruzu zotit dhe qe punojm sipas urdhrave te tij"

ju keni rreshqit or plak!!

----------


## fattlumi

Faleminderit Ximi Abedini per pergjigjen.Une temen e hapa sepse me te vertete nuk e dija kete gje ashtu si duhet.
D.M.TH.edhe nese nuk mbahet mjekrra dhe pantollonat e shkurtera mund te jesh musliman apo?

----------


## ganimet

> Faleminderit Ganimet per sqarimet.Une per veten time njoh edhe imam qe nuk mban mjekerr e as pantollona te shkurtuara,dhe poashtu shoh disa qe mbajne keta pantollona te shkurtuara siq tha edhe Tironcja me larte edhe dimrit,e sa per mjekerr kam pare edhe me te gjate sesa nje grusht,qe pershkruajte me larte edhe ti,pra ka edhe asi qe e mbajne edhe me te gjate.Pajtohem me ty te mbahet nga ata qe u ka hije mirepo kam pare edhe disa se nuk i kane as tri qime mjekerr dhe e mbajne te gjate.Mjekrren nese i ka hije mund ta mbajne edhe jomuslimanet,e mbajne edhe bohemet,ose edhe artistet,vetem nese u bie mire dhe u ka hije.


mua nuke me kujtohet diku te kom lexuar se esht ber farz mjekrra ,per mua esht synet madje do thosha me tepr vagjip.Me falte zoti per ate qe nuk e di po me bindjen e plot timen e them se nji synet qe e vlerson si zbatim i dukjes me mjekerr tek rrethi nuk e ben musliman me te mire po veprat e bejn te mire,Njof une plote her me mjekerr e her pa ta po per mua as njeri so ,musliman veq zoti e di se ne nuk jua shofim qa ka ne zemra te tyre .Allahu na falt per ate qe sdim se vetem Ai Allahu din mese miri te fshehten ose gajbin.

----------


## injejti

> "me kujtohet edhe nje fjal e nje muslimani i cili eshte denu ne serbi kinse eshte vehabist ku thot se ne nuk jemi vrases dhe as qe do jemi ne te ardhmen ne jemi thjesht musliman qe ju kemi doruzu zotit dhe qe punojm sipas urdhrave te tij"
> 
> ju keni rreshqit or plak!!


ka dasht me tregu qe musliman sjan terorista si shumica krishterve dhe jahudive

ket e deshmojn si lufta e par dhe e dyta se sa kan vra te pafajshem..

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Faleminderit Ximi Abedini per pergjigjen.Une temen e hapa sepse me te vertete nuk e dija kete gje ashtu si duhet.
> D.M.TH.edhe nese nuk mbahet mjekrra dhe pantollonat e shkurtera mund te jesh musliman apo?


po fatlum mjekrra eshte mir te mbahet por nuk eshte detyrim

----------


## injejti

Po pse me pantollona te gjata dhe pa mjeker ?

----------


## ximi_abedini

> "me kujtohet edhe nje fjal e nje muslimani i cili eshte denu ne serbi kinse eshte vehabist ku thot se ne nuk jemi vrases dhe as qe do jemi ne te ardhmen ne jemi thjesht musliman qe ju kemi doruzu zotit dhe qe punojm sipas urdhrave te tij"
> 
> ju keni rreshqit or plak!!


shokit ne nuk kemi rreshqit dhe jemi me te fort se kurr me par ju mundeni me na be shka te doni muni me na shkel me na vra por ather kur te vij dita jon ne do ju falim dhe do ju rrespektojm si njerz sepse jemi njerz te paqes islami eshte fe e paqes 
dhe jemi te obliguar qe te keqen te kthejm me te mir

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Te mjekra nuk eshte problem sepse çdo kush ka nje stil mjekre po pse me pantallona te shkurta?

----------


## gimche

Do të mundohem të jap disa sqarime rreth kësaj ç'ështje, ndonëse duhet të kemi parasysh se as mjekrra dhe as pantollonat e shkurtuara nuk janë parime Islame, thjeshtë janë praktika Islame, dhe ketu dikush është më praktikant e dikush më pak sikurse gishtat e dores njëri më i vogel tjetri më i madh mirpo ajo që ka rëndësi është se ato i takojnë dores gjithsesi.

*-Mjekrra-*
Ketu do të sjell hadithe të urdhërojnë lëshimin e mjekrres:
*Transmetohet se Pejgamberi a.s ka thënë:
"Por Zoti im,i Lartësuar dhe i Lavdëruar qoftë Ai,më ka urdhëruar qe ta lëshoj mjekrren dhe ti shkurtojë mustaqet"
Transmeton ibn Xhabir et-Tabari,ibn Saad dhe ibn Bishran,ndërsa Albani e klasifikon me graden Hasen dhe gjindet në "Fikhu Sira" nga imam Gazaliu faqe 359, Hadithi është Hasen

Transmetohet nga ibn Omeri r.a se Pejgamberi a.s ka thënë:
"Shkurtoni mustaqet dhe lëshoni mjekrrat"
Transmeton Buhariu,Muslimi etj.

Transmeton Ebu Hurejra r.a se Pejgamberi a.s ka thënë:
"Shkurtoni mustaqet,lëshoni mjekrrat dhe kundërshtoni mexhuset (Zjarrputistet)"
Transmeton Muslimi

Trasnmetohet nga ibn Umeri r.a se Pejgamberi a.s ka thënë:
"Dallohuni prej idhujtarëve,rritni mjekrren dhe shkurtoni mustaqet"
Transmeton Buhariu*
Për më tepër rreth mjekrres lexojeni librin "Dispozita e sheriatit rreth mjekrres dhe duhanit" ja linku:
http://www.mburoja.net/PDF_files/d6c...c0323bd483.pdf

Sa për çështjen e pantollonave të shkurtuar e di se është e ndaluar që ato të jenë më të gjata se nën-zogun e këmbes madje më sa kam degjuar një hadith ku thuhet: "Çdo gjë që është nën-zogun e këmbes është në zjarr (fjala është ra zgjatje të pantollonave dhe ngrehje e zhagas e tyre)" por diçka konkrete rreth kësaj nuk posedoj aktualisht andaj nuk mund të flas rreth kësaj ç'ështje.

Çdo të mirë

----------


## fattlumi

> -Mjekrra-
> Ketu do të sjell hadithe të urdhërojnë lëshimin e mjekrres:
> Transmetohet se Pejgamberi a.s ka thënë:
> "Por Zoti im,i Lartësuar dhe i Lavdëruar qoftë Ai,më ka urdhëruar qe ta lëshoj mjekrren dhe ti shkurtojë mustaqet"
> Transmeton ibn Xhabir et-Tabari,ibn Saad dhe ibn Bishran,ndërsa Albani e klasifikon me graden Hasen dhe gjindet në "Fikhu Sira" nga imam Gazaliu faqe 359, Hadithi është Hasen


A eshte urdheruar ketu vetem pejgameri apo te gjithe besimtaret musliman.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> A eshte urdheruar ketu vetem pejgameri apo te gjithe besimtaret musliman.


a fatlum nuk eshte urdher nga zotit por eshte nga pejgamberi a.s. 

dhe kjo nuk esht obligim i detyrushem por eshte mir te rrespektojm do ket shperblim nga zoti por nese nuk e mbajm mjekrren  nuk do denohemi per te

----------


## injejti

> Te mjekra nuk eshte problem sepse çdo kush ka nje stil mjekre po pse me pantallona te shkurta?


Po pse te gjata ?

----------


## ardiana luzha

budallaki kjo eshte.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Po pse te gjata ?


Sepse eshte jo-normale qe te shkurtohen pantollonat  sepse ai qe i ka prodhuar ato i ka prodhuar ne forme te gjata e jo te shkurta ,nuk ka arsyje e tash nese eshte çeshtje hadithi eshte tjetër gjë,feja nuk e orienton besimtarin se çfarë roba duhet te vishet perveq prijësve mua kjo modë eshte kot nuk vlen fare

Edhe kjo më me len pershtypje se mjekra pa mustaqe te gjata nuk eshte mjeker kurr lëshohet,leshohet e gjitha e jo të hiqen mustaqet.

----------


## Izadora

> Te mjekra nuk eshte problem sepse çdo kush ka nje stil mjekre po pse me pantallona te shkurta?



Patallonat e shkurtra nuk jane problem, mjekra e gjate qe  e len disa besimtar duket jo higjenike.

----------

